# Replacing foundation



## Home Harvest (Oct 10, 2006)

I just read a new bee book (got to read them all, right?) and this one talks about the junk that builds up in the bottom of the brood cells. They recommend replacing the foundation periodically, but they give no specifics. The author's name is Kim something, and I think the title was Backyard Beekeeping (but I'm not sure).

I'm not clear on replacing brood comb. Mine always seems to have brood, pollen, honey, or more normal a mix of all three on them. I don't think I want to kill brood, or take away food. How often do you all recommend this procedure? How do you handle the brood?


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Kim Flottum, editor of Bee Culture.

I think it's 20%...IE: two frames in a 10 frame box every year.

The two outside frames are usually empty or nearly so in early spring.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

There seems to be general agreement that replacing old comb is advisable. I've read anywhere from 1/5 to 1/3 per year. I heard Marla Spivak (Univ. Minn) speak awhile back and she said the amount per year isn't as important as just doing it. 

Some beeks I know mark frames with colored thumb-tacks, some use magic-markers. I just look for ones that are getting really dark, and as Iddee said, I replace frames in the spring when the cluster is small.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Kare keeps very good records so the first thing that get done when the temps are warm enough to work the bees in the spring 9is replace any bad frames. Ones with broken ears (I may fix them latter) cracked weak end bars. Ones where the girls have drawn funny comb or ones with lots of drone cells. Then we remove the old thick feeling black foundation.
When you do it early in the spring there isn't so much brood in a 2 high deep colony. 
We then place the frames we culled in the solar melter. Once the wax is melted out I scrape the frame to remove any residue and the vertical wires. they are then ready for a bath in a bleach mix ( a gallon of bleach to 4 gallons of water in a garbage can.) for two to 3 days. They are then rinced and new foundation installed once they dry.

That culled wax even though it is brown still sells for $4.00 apound on the internet.

 Al


----------



## reginabee (May 15, 2008)

Home Harvest said:


> I just read a new bee book (got to read them all, right?) and this one talks about the junk that builds up in the bottom of the brood cells. They recommend replacing the foundation periodically, but they give no specifics. The author's name is Kim something, and I think the title was Backyard Beekeeping (but I'm not sure).
> 
> I'm not clear on replacing brood comb. Mine always seems to have brood, pollen, honey, or more normal a mix of all three on them. I don't think I want to kill brood, or take away food. How often do you all recommend this procedure? How do you handle the brood?


I have that book! ITs Backyard beekeeper and the author is Kim Flottum who is the editor in chief of Bee Culture.


----------

